# Repairing dinged fenders with an English Wheel



## American Deluxe Canuck (Sep 2, 2013)

I am preparing to restore my 1964 American Deluxe and am debating repairing versus replacing my chrome fenders.  Has anyone used an English Wheel to smooth out dings?  What diameter die would be needed?
Thanks for your input!


----------

